# Halloween Tiger



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Behold my Halloween Tiger Shrimp or my Two Toned Tiger! 

If a two toned lobster occur 1 in 50 million chance, I think it goes same with shrimp too! 

.... :O

It's a cross between CRS x Tiger with blue tiger gene in it

*needs a better camera TT . TT"


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice.... what's the pinkish shrimp in the first pic (lower right corner)?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> Very nice.... what's the pinkish shrimp in the first pic (lower right corner)?


orange rice shrimp, I think I got the rice shrimp from Tommy


----------

